
Minecraft just passed one million copies sold - kmfrk
http://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/25304319339274240
======
citricsquid
Alternatively: Minecraft just entered the most sold computer games article on
Wikipedia! ;-)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_PC_video_g...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_PC_video_games)

